# Hi Gang!



## callanb (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I just stumbled upon this site and reading through some of the critiques on others work, it looks really fantastic. I think a lot of people are scared of putting themselves, (and by virtue their writing), out into the public eye. But this site seems like an amazing resource.

I'm 26 and live with my girlfriend in Sydney, Australia. I have a 9-5 job as a IT tech/media consultant for a company that provides and distributes music and advertising. I sung in a band for the last 7 of 8 years, and also did all of the graphic design work for us at that time. Now, I'm starting to feel like I'm missing something creatively.

I actually spent my primary school days writing a lot of fiction - stories that probably never really went anywhere but were a lot of fun. I loved to create characters, but then they sort of didn't actually do anything and I'd move onto something else.

My dad always encouraged me to write, he reads every day and night and he's always wanted to write something but never has. Recently, (as in the last fortnight), I decided to give it another go. It's been about 15 years, so I don't know how it will go, but its an experiment I'd certainly like to attempt.

Looking forward to reading more work on here and I'll get something of my own up soon.

Thanks


----------



## 20oz (Feb 5, 2016)

Welcome. Remember this, I'm the nicest person on the site. :angel:


----------



## callanb (Feb 5, 2016)

20oz said:


> Welcome. Remember this, I'm the nicest person on the site. :angel:



Ha! I liked the straight forward analysis I saw you post. Cheers


----------



## voltigeur (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome to our little corner of the internet. I'm sure you will find this a helpful and friendly site. 

If you need help let me or any of the mentors know.


----------



## squidtender (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome to WF, callanb. Being a writer is a lonely business and it sometimes feels like we're all alone in this universe. So, take it from someone who's felt the same way and pull up a chair...this is the part in your creative adventure when things get _good_.


----------



## Hairball (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi there! Glad to see you!

When you make 10 posts to others' threads, you can post all you want! Go look, see what you like, help anyone, and then you can start your own threads and all. If you have any questions, we mentors will be more than happy to help you.

Welcome!


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 6, 2016)

Gald to have you here, Callan! Media consultant, huh? Very interesting!!!  We've got a full media section here attached to anthology releases, podcasts, WF newsletter, author interviews both with well-known authors and those just coming through. Feel free to have a nose around. And congrats for getting back into writing!!!! Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Callanb and welcome. You'll love this place! There's so much happening to keep you motivated and move your writing along. I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums. And hey, why don't you get your dad over here too? 

jen


----------



## callanb (Feb 6, 2016)

jenthepen said:


> Hi Callanb and welcome. You'll love this place! There's so much happening to keep you motivated and move your writing along. I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums. And hey, why don't you get your dad over here too?
> 
> jen



Ha! My dad doesn't even have a computer let alone the Internet. I gave him one of the new Stephen King crime books and he said he'd "sold out" because he was making references to cell phones, websites, etc.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 6, 2016)

callanb said:


> Hi everyone.



Hey, how are you? I'm Anthony. 



callanb said:


> I just stumbled upon this site and reading through some of the critiques on others work, it looks really fantastic.



Ah, you're already ahead on your homework assignment! I am so proud of you. 



callanb said:


> I think a lot of people are scared of putting themselves, (and by virtue their writing), out into the public eye.



You're absolutely right! 



callanb said:


> But this site seems like is an amazing resource.



Feedback in red, subject of feedback in blue. That's my critiquing strategy around here. Now, your sentence is accurate! 




callanb said:


> I'm 26 and live with my girlfriend in Sydney, Australia. I have a 9-5 job as a IT tech/media consultant for a company that provides and distributes music and advertising. I sung in a band for the last 7 of 8 years, and also did all of the graphic design work for us at that time. Now, I'm starting to feel like I'm missing something creatively.



Ah, we're the same age! Cool! So, are you an _aussome _Aussie? I think you are! 




callanb said:


> I actually spent my primary school days writing a lot of fiction - stories that probably never really went anywhere but were a lot of fun. I loved to create characters, but then they sort of didn't actually do anything and I'd move onto something else. My dad always encouraged me to write, he reads every day and night and he's always wanted to write something but never has. Recently, (as in the last fortnight), I decided to give it another go. It's been about 15 years, so I don't know how it will go, but its an experiment I'd certainly like to attempt. Looking forward to reading more work on here and I'll get something of my own up soon.



You came to the right place! I wish the best of luck in all your writing endeavors here and outside of Writing Forums. 




callanb said:


> Thanks



No, thank YOU! 


*By the way*, this comment is a perfect example of how we typically reply to multiple posts around here. Just a fun fact of the day.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome. 

My father was reluctant to learn how to use a computer, too. But you can encourage him to write anyway. Paper and pencils still work, even in this day and age. 

Either way, it's nice to meet you.


----------



## callanb (Feb 7, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Welcome.
> 
> My father was reluctant to learn how to use a computer, too. But you can encourage him to write anyway. Paper and pencils still work, even in this day and age.



Yeah, it's probably mainly that he would need someone on his case. I live about 12 hours away from him and we rarely speak on the phone, but I have tried to prompt my mum into mentioning it.
Oh well, we do share an interest in reading and watching a lot of the same things, (1950's/60's television).


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 7, 2016)

callanb said:


> Yeah, it's probably mainly that he would need someone on his case. I live about 12 hours away from him and we rarely speak on the phone, but I have tried to prompt my mum into mentioning it.
> Oh well, we do share an interest in reading and watching a lot of the same things, (1950's/60's television).




I also love old TV shows. What popped into my mind reading your reply was a show based on letters. You writing to him, mentioning old times or asking a question and him writing back, answering with a story. And when it was all done, you'd have a book, telling his life story.  

But this is reality. Maybe he wouldn't write back or tell stories. Real people just aren't as cooperative as fictional ones.

Anyway, I hope you find this a place where you learn and grow, and feel at home.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Feb 7, 2016)

Ho there, gubba. Welcome to WF.

So this is exciting. It sounds like you're just sort of stepping into the world of creative fiction, which is a pretty daunting thing for a lot of people. I mean, writing is sort of a nebulous art. How do you get from point A to B? How do you start a piece? How do you finish? What do you write about? How do you find the wherewithal to keep writing? 

The best answer for most of these questions is pretty much that there _is, _no answer. Most of the time you just have to read what other writers have come up with, steal methods and ideas from them, and then string together into your own unique style/methodology. And it just so happens that you've stumbled across hundreds of (mostly fledgling) writers here on WF. 

So hey. You're in a better situation than a lot of beginning writers. I'm excited to see what you learn here.


----------



## callanb (Feb 7, 2016)

InkwellMachine said:


> Ho there, gubba. Welcome to WF.
> 
> So this is exciting. It sounds like you're just sort of stepping into the world of creative fiction, which is a pretty daunting thing for a lot of people. I mean, writing is sort of a nebulous art. How do you get from point A to B? How do you start a piece? How do you finish? What do you write about? How do you find the wherewithal to keep writing?



I'm finding this whole experiment incredibly interesting and thus far quite rewarding. I sort of sprung this on my girlfriend, I hadn't ever shown a want or desire to attempt to write anything since we have been together. She sort of laughed at first, but I think she's seen that I've tried to do _something_ about it and has become supportive.

The story I'm currently attempting is basically to see if I can construct a story that makes sense - something with an ending and something that (hopefully) has a voice. 

Do most of the people here write at desks/in studys? I live in a small apartment, we don't even have a dining table let alone a desk or study so I've been sitting mostly on the carpet with my laptop. Hoping my back will take it.


----------



## MockingJD (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Folcro (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm seeing that number a lot around here lately, 26, probably because it's my number as well for a while longer. There's always warm welcome here for artists of any kind. There are a lot of people around here looking for fellow visual artists, and we even have a subforum for it* here*.

I'm sure you'll find this place a haven to expand your writing side as well. Welcome.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Feb 8, 2016)

callanb said:


> I'm finding this whole experiment incredibly interesting and thus far quite rewarding. I sort of sprung this on my girlfriend, I hadn't ever shown a want or desire to attempt to write anything since we have been together. She sort of laughed at first, but I think she's seen that I've tried to do _something_ about it and has become supportive.
> 
> The story I'm currently attempting is basically to see if I can construct a story that makes sense - something with an ending and something that (hopefully) has a voice.
> 
> Do most of the people here write at desks/in studys? I live in a small apartment, we don't even have a dining table let alone a desk or study so I've been sitting mostly on the carpet with my laptop. Hoping my back will take it.


Whatever's comfortable, man. I know writers who can write anywhere at any time, and I know writers who can only write at 3am in a specific chair with specific lighting.

As for trying to create a coherent story with a good narrative arc (beginning, middle, end, you know the drill), it uh... it can be tricky. Again, most of what you learn will probably come from what you _read. _So I guess the question is, what kind of ending are you trying to create, and what stories can you think of that have already done that sort of ending well? And _then_, what can you glean from those examples?

Another habit a lot of writers get into that I think is pretty healthy is writing your rough drafts longhand. I start my stories in a spiral notebook, then re-write them while transcribing them to the computer. Real good practice, in my opinion, and it might give you a little more flexibility with where in your apartment you can write.


----------



## callanb (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I have written my basic structure longhand, but no more and with no detail.

Is there a thread somewhere about where everyone writes? That'd be fun to read.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Feb 8, 2016)

callanb said:


> Thanks for the advice! I have written my basic structure longhand, but no more and with no detail.
> 
> Is there a thread somewhere about where everyone writes? That'd be fun to read.


Not that I know of, but once you hit 10 posts, you can make your own. Try the "writing discussion" forum.


----------



## paryno (Feb 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! It's a great community of people and we're always here to help!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 9, 2016)

Welcome to the site!

We have a Mentor Directory as well as some Writing Contests and Prompts.

Get involved and have fun!


----------

